
The best anagram finder in the world - 6581
https://anagrams.io/
======
newman8r
I like to use _an_ in terminal for all of my anagram needs
[https://packages.debian.org/stretch/games/an](https://packages.debian.org/stretch/games/an)
\- I tried this site and the UI is nice but didn't work as well as using _an_
locally - probably because I have a lot of dictionaries.

